# Mason Bogies: Any news



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

The last we heard, the MBs were expected to be at Accucraft. But when I called my dealer today, he said they still haven't shown up at Accucraft. Does anybody have any updates -- especially you lucky guys out West??

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sadly I havent heard anything new and I spoke to Cliff today....Are we sure its this boat???? HAH


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

The Mason Bogie's and Climax's arrived at Accucraft today. 

I have 2 of the Green San Juan's with pumps available for sale.


----------



## fkrutzke (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine left the FedEx hub in Sacramento yesterday at 10:40 PM for delivery to me tomorrow.

Torry


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

The Climax has arrived also......I guess you would say "the slow boat FROM china" has arrived.

.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I was told today that the Mason Bogies which arrived do not have the axle pumps. The ones with axle pumps are still not here.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan, I've sure got my fingers crossed that you are wrong, because this morning I finally got a Fedex tracking number from my dealer on my San Juan MB which is supposed to have an axle pump. By next Wednesday I should know for sure. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Ross, There could be a fine line between 'supposed to have' and 'have';-), I am curious!! Zubi


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday I was given tracking numbers for the ones I had on order but when I read the invoices there was no mention of pumps and the price was too low. I E-mailed Accucraft last night, Cliff phoned me this morning and confirmed that they did not have axle pumps. Judy managed to stop FedEx and have them returned to Accucraft.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well that doesn't bode too well for me then. I guess I'll need to check with Cliff or my dealer tomorrow to see what next? 

Ross


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here lets set the record straight.


Accucraft has the Mason Bogie's *with and without pumps* both are in the warehouse. 

They are shipping them out to customers.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked to Judy yesterday Mark and was told a second container wouldn't be here until next week. Don't know about axle pumps, etc. but the full quantity haven't arrived yet. At least that's what I was told yesterday.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Who is on first, what is on second....I don't know.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dwight, 

Yes not all the Masons came but they do have the ones with pumps. Next week the combines are coming and the small balance of the masons.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Just for clarification, how it works is the customer buys the product from a vendor like Silver State Trains, then when they arrive in California at Accucraft they are sent directly to the customer? Makes sense on a product being pre-ordered.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes they drop ship to the customer. Otherwise the dealer is paying twice to ship the product.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

"I talked to Judy yesterday Mark and was told a second container wouldn't be here until next week. Don't know about axle pumps, etc. but the full quantity haven't arrived yet. At least that's what I was told yesterday." 

This is what I was told yesterday also, today Judy says that the ones with pumps are also in, it was just my customers who received the wrong item.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have been tracking the FedEx shipment of my LS SanJuan w/ axle pump since Tuesday, and it will be on my doorstep here in Minnesota tomorrow morning. I am not planning on sleeping tonight...


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Just like Christmas again for you guys. Hopefully in April or May I will be experiencing similar anticipation.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I spoke to Judy too yesterday and she confirmed that my San Juan is coming with the pump. But the waiting is such exquisite torture! 

Ross S.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

*It's here!! *Arrived yesterday afternoon. Dang thing is much purtier than the pictures! Now if all this snow would go away. Does anyone know where the Accucraft serial number is? How many digits it should have? I have noticed that the plumbing in this loco is a bit more complicated than is pictured in the manual - I assume that it has to do with the axle pump, which is not mentioned in the manual. I am in for a learning experience. Any experienced live steamer guys out there located in the Minneapolis / St Paul area?


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

As the saying goes, Don5, a picture is worth a thousand words... hint...hint! 

Rob meadows


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen Don.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

I am not a 1st class member yet, I use a Mac, and I don't know if or how I can upload pictures.........But I really DID get it!! I don't have a video camera, and I do not upload to YouTube, nor do I "tweet"--One has to draw the line somewhere. I guess I will have to upgrade my MLS membership. The best I can do now is to tell you that it is green & black with gold trim, has 14 wheels, and is made of metal. And it is really, really purdy.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I believe you Don, I am in the same boat here with no 1st class membership. Would love to see some pics though from someone.


----------



## fkrutzke (Jan 24, 2008)

Here is a photo of mine. 










Torry


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jeremiah, 

Come on become a 1st Class Member and support this site.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Don5 on 20 Feb 2011 06:51 PM 
I am not a 1st class member yet, I use a Mac, and I don't know if or how I can upload pictures.........But I really DID get it!! I don't have a video camera, and I do not upload to YouTube, nor do I "tweet"--One has to draw the line somewhere. I guess I will have to upgrade my MLS membership. The best I can do now is to tell you that it is green & black with gold trim, has 14 wheels, and is made of metal. And it is really, really purdy. 
Jeremiah, you can upload pictures to www.flickr.com and post the links here. This is what I always do. Try reading http://www.flickr.com/tour/upload/


I use a Mac too, there is a convenient Flickr uploader for Mac too. Anyway, it is about time that it became easier to post photos and videos here, Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Posted By livesteam53 on 20 Feb 2011 11:49 PM 
Jeremiah, 

Come on become a 1st Class Member and support this site. 

I may once my steamer arrives.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

/////


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Don,
That link doesn't work. Just takes me to some search results.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

So ya wanna see it? Well, ya hafta go to Large Scale Central to their photo gallery and look in the 1:20 category. I first tried the flicker and facebook thing, but was rejected - Couldn't get in the door. Not losing any sleep over that. Anyway, I did find a loco serial number. I wonder what Accucraft's production totals for the San Juan and the Tenmile. Note the extra plumbing in the loco steam works picture - a couple of extra copper lines on the floor with a T-valve on the right side just behind the back cab wall. I am guessing that it adjusts the axle valve.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice, but where is Will Turner?


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

He is usually on the ship in the background, with the rest of the pirates.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Nice, but where is Will Turner?" 

Uh, I believe he became the captain of the Flying Dutchman. If I remember correctly, he can only touch land for one day every ten years. 

Still not sure what that has to do with the Mason Bogie steam locomotive. Perhaps it's because the Mason Bogies are also legends? Or are we talking about another Will Turner? 

AAAAAAAaaaaaaaaargh, 
David Meashey


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Dave, you are correct about Will taking over the flying Dutchman. Check Don's picture if you want to know about the joke. Jack has plenty to do with that one.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

In the movies, Jack also commanded a rowboat, among other things. But now he wants to get into steam!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I did not realize that I had to go to Large Scale Central to see the photo. I thought we were referring to the view in this thread. I recognized the figure of Capt. Black Jack Sparrow once I got to the other site. I just hope that Jack does not use that compass of his in lieu of train orders! 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Very good Torry. Now, tell us what "improvements" you already have planned!! Might be a bit tough to switch to coal. 

If you got one with the pump, what do you think of their implementation!

Best regards,

Ross Schlabach 

PS: My San Juan is due tomorrow!


----------

